# CO-237 On 2015 ERA's...Help!!!



## ABridgman (Jan 29, 2015)

The last time I saw CO-237's was before my doc was certified as a successful E-Prescriber.

Now, all of a sudden, I am getting this again...along with a crytic Remark Code, N699.

N699 means 
Payment adjusted based on the Physician Quality Reporting System
(PQRS) Incentive Program. 

Which tells me NOTHING...about why a deduction is being taken...or how to stop them from taking it...what do they want from my doc?

Please help me!

Thanks!

P.S. We DID just submit new PECOS documentation which has not yet been processed by Medicare, and I am wondering if THIS might have something to do with it.


----------



## debbie.robinson25 (Jan 29, 2015)

Is your physician new?
In order to prevent a reduction of payment in 2015, your physician would have had to report PQRS measures in 2013. If the physician was newly credentialed you might be able to get an exception to the reduction. To do so you will need to contact CMS and explain that the physician couldn't have reported the measures because they had not been an eligible provider (EP). Good Luck!


----------



## ABridgman (Jan 29, 2015)

debbie.robinson25 said:


> Is your physician new?
> In order to prevent a reduction of payment in 2015, your physician would have had to report PQRS measures in 2013. If the physician was newly credentialed you might be able to get an exception to the reduction. To do so you will need to contact CMS and explain that the physician couldn't have reported the measures because they had not been an eligible provider (EP). Good Luck!



No.  I began billing for him in 2013.  His office was handling PQRS reporting.  I would have to check with his office manager concerning this.  I am still wondering if this has something to do with the fact that his PECOS recertification was required, and not recieved in time, due to it being mailed to the wrong location (it was mailed to the address indicated on the website, but that was incorrect...and our office was given a sixty-day extension on PECOS filing...and we overnighted the filing to the new address we were given.)

But I am going to check with the Office Manager concerning PQRS filings for 2013.


----------

